
A tmux Crash Course - caffeinewriter
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/a-tmux-crash-course
======
farva
I used to use tmux, now I use dvtm and dtach with the following alias:

    
    
      alias vtmux="dtach -A /tmp/dvtm -z -e ^s -r winch dvtm -m ^a"

